# Ceramic tile hearth pad, can i use plywood under the tile?



## Buzz (Oct 15, 2008)

I recently built a hearth pad for my new stove. I used ceramic tile on top of 3/4in plywood. Was told by a certified stove installer that this would be fine. Since then, i've red articles that say cement backerboard (durock) is required. I'll add a picture of my hearth pad, with my stove on it later.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2008)

Cement board is preferred as a backerboard for tile. The manufacturer determines the hearth construction requirements. What is the stove make and model?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 16, 2008)

Its a Drolet Escape 1800. The owners manual states that the stove is designed to not overheat a floor and that the hearthpad is only to protect from sparks and embers.


----------



## fossil (Oct 16, 2008)

You're OK with it, then.  Lots of tiles are applied directly to plywood, it's just not the preferred method.  But if all you need is non-combustible ember protection beneath your stove, then you've got it, so long as it extends out the required distance all around.  Rick


----------



## Elfin (Oct 16, 2008)

What you've built is adequate for a non-combustible surface. However, the bigger issue that is that plywood is a very poor substrate for tile. What type of tile did you use, and how did you adhere it to the plywood?


----------



## Buzz (Oct 16, 2008)

I used ceramic tile 13"x13"x1/4", and adhered it with thinset, and grouted the joints. My first time working with tile. Looks great though, just hope it doesnt crack or overheat and catch fire.


----------



## Elfin (Oct 16, 2008)

Good, thinset was the right choice. You might want to monitor the heat levels on the pad to make sure it's not too hot to the touch.  The only place my pad seems to get warm at all is just below the glass window... the rest stays really cool. And, watch out for any tiles that might pop off due to being adhered to plywood... hopefully they will stay in place and all will be well, since it would stink to re-do it!


----------



## axiom10 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey fellow Atlantic Canadian,

One thing I would be worried about is substrate flex; the thinset will break loose fairly easily if that plywood ever flexes. If you've already got your stove on the hearth and have walked on it for a few weeks and your grout still looks OK, then you are probably fine. I've applied tiles directly to plywood before and had to rip the whole floor up due to substrate flex. Not Fun!


----------

